# Ex Pen Observation



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

ShamaPapa and I are home for a snow day today. (One benefit of last year's distance learning fiasco is that it's now really easy to set up quality lesson plans for a one-day separation from our students.)

When free to roam, Shama often pesters SP and me. She wants something to eat or to go outside or who knows what. Today, while I was working on my lesson plans, she was scratching to go out even though she had just been out an hour prior and normally is alone from 6 AM until 11 AM. So I plunked her in her ex pen (where she usually is during the day while we're working), and she just conked out. A little while ago, she got up to have her breakfast then relocated to her crate (as opposed to her fluffy bed) then conked out again. I'm at the dining room table so am in the same room as the 2x6-foot ex pen (which is under the kitchen counter that extends into the dining room as a bar), so we're still in the same space.

We have been so happy with our ex pen, and I don't regret "locking Shama up" whenever we leave the house ... and occasionally while we're here!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We had a snow day right before winter break, only the 2nd the whole time my kids have been in school. It’s also because it’s much easier to have a “work from home” day after doing distance learning for so long. I really think it’s smart because even though we live really close to the school, many teachers and faculty live far away and it can be a tremendous hardship for them to travel in snowy and icy conditions. I think it’s better for everyone! There were many times when my husband was sent home from work early due to weather conditions before the pandemic but school remained in session and I really felt for the teachers driving home.

Our snow day was in the middle of the week and Sundance was really excited. He definitely knew it was a change in routine and thought everyone was home just to entertain him  It took him a few days to settle into winter break, too. We don’t use our expen as an expen very often anymore because we have permanent gates we use to close off our front room when we’re not home. I still find expens useful but I set them up more like fences. However, there have been times when DH was in a call and Sundance interrupted because of a dog outside or something. My funny but really effective (and completely normal) solution is to stick him on a particular section of kitchen counter for a moment. Even if the kitchen is perfectly clean he is immediately distracted and starts sniffing around. It’s also the only spot downstairs where his view of the front yard is shielded, and if I set him there even for just a second, when I put him back down he’ll run back over to the window but he’ll stop barking. I do wipe my counter afterwards but honestly I worry more that I missed something sticky on the counter that will get in his coat than I worry about his feet on the counter or that it’s bad manners for him to be up there. He’s too cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> We had a snow day right before winter break, only the 2nd the whole time my kids have been in school. It’s also because it’s much easier to have a “work from home” day after doing distance learning for so long. I really think it’s smart because even though we live really close to the school, many teachers and faculty live far away and it can be a tremendous hardship for them to travel in snowy and icy conditions. I think it’s better for everyone! There were many times when my husband was sent home from work early due to weather conditions before the pandemic but school remained in session and I really felt for the teachers driving home.
> 
> Our snow day was in the middle of the week and Sundance was really excited. He definitely knew it was a change in routine and thought everyone was home just to entertain him  It took him a few days to settle into winter break, too. We don’t use our expen as an expen very often anymore because we have permanent gates we use to close off our front room when we’re not home. I still find expens useful but I set them up more like fences. However, there have been times when DH was in a call and Sundance interrupted because of a dog outside or something. My funny but really effective (and completely normal) solution is to stick him on a particular section of kitchen counter for a moment. Even if the kitchen is perfectly clean he is immediately distracted and starts sniffing around. It’s also the only spot downstairs where his view of the front yard is shielded, and if I set him there even for just a second, when I put him back down he’ll run back over to the window but he’ll stop barking. I do wipe my counter afterwards but honestly I worry more that I missed something sticky on the counter that will get in his coat than I worry about his feet on the counter or that it’s bad manners for him to be up there. He’s too cute!



I'd worry that mine would jump off and kill themselves!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I'd worry that mine would jump off and kill themselves!!!


Haha Sundance would NEVER! He’s way too cautious. But I don’t leave him alone there  It’s just a “creative” way to briefly contain him. I prefer “creative” to “insane” or “bad training.”


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Haha Sundance would NEVER! He’s way too cautious. But I don’t leave him alone there  It’s just a “creative” way to briefly contain him. I prefer “creative” to “insane” or “bad training.”


For mine, "not leaving them alone" would be like the "human baby" rule of not taking my hands OFF them! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> For mine, "not leaving them alone" would be like the "human baby" rule of not taking my hands OFF them! LOL!


You probably also have a bigger kitchen! I can stand in the middle and pretty much reach everything  But yes, I can stand there and do some planned ignoring on my phone for a second and he just waits to be let down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> You probably also have a bigger kitchen! I can stand in the middle and pretty much reach everything  But yes, I can stand there and do some planned ignoring on my phone for a second and he just waits to be let down.


It's also a matter of knowing your dog... It sounds like Sundance is less, err "adventurous" than some of mine? LOL!


----------

